# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در Attach کردن یک بانک به SQL Server 2012 ؟

## MiniMicro

سلام خدمت همه دوستان من یک دیتابیس تو SQL Server 2008 درست کردم اما حالا که SQL Server 2012  نصب کردم و میخوام دیتابسم رو به اون Attach کنم خطا میگیره دیتابیس من رو فلشم هست و وقتی اون رو رو Hard Disk کپی میکنم و بعد Attach میکنم خطا میده اما وقتی از روی فلش این کار رو انجام میدم بدون هیچ مشکلی Attach میشه تو 2008 هم این کار رو انجام دادم اما همین آشو همین کاسه!!!!!!!!!!
اینم متن خطا:
TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

Attach database failed for Server 'JAHANTECH-PC'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

Cannot attach a database with the same name as an existing database. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...)&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------

----------


## hamid-nic

> Cannot attach a database with the same name as an existing database


خطای بالا مبنی بر وجود یک دیتابیس با همین نام در سیستم شماست . 
یا قبلا Attach شده یا اسم اون دیتابیس با یکی از دیتابیس های درون Management Studio یکی هست که باید تغییر دهید .

----------


## naghshineh m&h

کاربر 
*hamid-nic* 
   				 درست میگن ولی من یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم واسطون دارم لطفا بر روی پوشه ای که دو فایل اصلی دیتبایس قرار دارد (که کپی کردید رو سیستم ) راست کلیک کنید و در Properties آن در تب Security تمام دسترسی ها را آزاد کنید برای همه مدل کاربر بعد Attach کنید انشاالله حل میشود

----------


## MiniMicro

سلام دوستان ممنون از توجهتون من دیتابیسم رو تغییر نام دادم و پوشه مربوط به اون رو دسترسی هاش Full Control کردم ولی بازم مشکلم حل نشد آیا راه دیگری وجود داره...؟

----------


## javidshah2008

خود فایل رو فول کنترل کن

----------

